# Harris County Deputy Ambushed while pumping gas



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/hcso-deputy-killed-after-shooting-at-gas-station/34983706

"Male suspect, dark complected, 5'10 - 6" - truck red or maroon ford ranger fleet side"

Walked up behind deputy and shot him with no known motive. Deputy was in full uniform in marked car.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Prayers for the family.


Has to be more to this , does not seem random we saw it on the news too. 12 shots I heard them say.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Watching this on tv now. Terrible news and hope the worthless POS that did this gets the chair!

What is this world coming to!?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This is in our area! God bless the deputy's family and friends!

Shame on the vermin!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark complected??? That isn't much to go on...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

F the chair. Slit his throat.

Prayers headed up for hopefully a complete recovery.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dark complected??? That isn't much to go on...


They didn't wanna say black... ya know..the media.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

It's sad that the cops have to have their heads on a swivel while patrolling/working Houston, TX, USA.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

AaronB said:


> They didn't wanna say black... ya know..the media.


It wasn't the media saying "dark complected", it was the police spokesman who just had his friend murdered but still could say the word.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Surely they have everything on camera and they will get a better description. Rip


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Killed for the uniform he was wearing...

Absolute craziness, bless his family


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sitting out on the porch drinking with my parents while I am in town this weekend, and their neighbor pulls in so I walk over to talk to him. He is a sherrif and I have known him my whole life, he gets out of his oatrol car and I could tell something was up. He told us what happened. Told us they had a deputy exectuted. He said it was 15 shots. It was on KHOU about 10 minutes later. My prayers are with the officers family.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Rest In Peace!


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

Horrible situation prayers to his family, i won't even pull into a gas station in Harris county after dark, have alot of respect for these police that are out there nightly trying to protect us


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope they catch the "dark complected" bastage soon and get them some. Prayers for his family.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hope they catch the "dark complected" bastage soon and get them some. Prayers for his family.


X2!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Very tragic indeed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Man, how do you even make sense of this? Prayers to all involved. This world is going to carp too quickly.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hope they catch that worthless "fng n..ger" bastage soon and get them some. Prayers for his family.


I got ya HP.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

What a shock


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Hope they catch him today and they see a weapon and put about 65 shots in him to make sure he is good and dead.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Heard he's been captured.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

tunchistheman said:


> Heard he's been captured.


One in custody. Can't wait to hear more details.

Deputy had two children. Gonna be sure to give my boy lots of hugs and kisses; you never know.....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

God Bless him and his family, so sad.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Man suspected of killing Texas county sheriff's deputy reportedly arrested*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/29/sheriff-deputy-reportedly-shot-in-texas/


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

That man doesn't have a dark complextion, he has a black one.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

A cold blooded execution of an unsuspecting LEO.

Don't get me started on our biased, liberal, Media :hairout:


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

old 37 said:


> That man doesn't have a dark complextion, he has a black one.


I too was confused by the description. The media failed to mention he had arms, legs, and a dysfunctional brain.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

To all LEOs on this site....thank you. It's BS what you guys have to deal with.

Sent up for those kids.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers up for Officer and family ...RIP


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers to all involved in this. I really hope the due process for the deceased and his family is swift. Our local jurisdiction must handle this with dignity and not let it become a media event for the sake of all Leos, and law abiding citizens, or this town will become a warzone I feel. We need to be the example of how to take care of this, and hopefully it'll open the hearts and minds to deter this unacceptable behavior.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Ten to one says this guy did this b/c of what the media has been sensationalizing lately. Perp probably was high on crack or meth and got all juiced up rapping with his hood rats and made the decision to become executioner. 
Quite frankly I'm amazed the guy is still alive. I hope his mug shot shows he tried to resist.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Tie the scumbag to a barbed wire fence corner post, slit his ankles, and hope the hogs are hungry.

Prayers for his family, friends, and all LEO.

III


----------



## Forty (May 7, 2013)

bluefin said:


> Ten to one says this guy did this b/c of what the media has been sensationalizing lately. Perp probably was high on crack or meth and got all juiced up rapping with his hood rats and made the decision to become executioner.
> Quite frankly I'm amazed the guy is still alive. I hope his mug shot shows he tried to resist.


http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...ynching-and-hanging-of-white-people-and-cops/


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dark complected??? That isn't much to go on...


Yeah it is. Remember the media will not call a spade a spade.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Where I buy fuel there's always cops filling their vehicles,so is it wrong for me to think I can help by watching their back.Scumbags aren't going to be watching common folks and will have full attention on the officer,so what do you do if you see something that aint right?Is it more dangerous now to be a cop than a soldier in wartime?


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

onedayscratch said:


> to all leos on this site....thank you. It's bs what you guys have to deal with.
> 
> Sent up for those kids.


x 10000


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

*didnt do nuffins*

The man's mother -- who didn't want to show her face or give her name -- tells Eyewitness News her son is innocent. She said, "My son is innocent. I was in the house with him, so when that happened, my son was home."

http://abc13.com/news/mom-of-man-in-custody-after-deadly-ambush-my-son-is-innocent/961336/

The comments on these articles is very disturbing. I would have thought with the country electing a black guy as president we would be past a lot of this. But he has made it far far worse.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

His mama turned him in - now she says he was with her all night and they have the wrong guy. That doesn't make logical sense. He lives about 6-8 blocks from the scene. Pretty sure they have the right guy. We'll see.

SG2


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Scum POS. Hope he get the punishment he deserves. Prayers for the officers family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not much of a gambler, but I bet the shooter was out on probation or parole and really deserved to be in jail for previous crimes. I think most crime is done by repeat offenders. If we have to build a lot more prisons, isn't that a lot cheaper in the long run than our current rotating door policy for criminals? Use those in jail or prison now to build more jails and prisons. When we get to the point of having empty jails, we built enough for the time being. 

Everything is tied to money. I don't believe the rotating doors in prisons saves money in the long run.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> Yeah it is. Remember the media will not call a spade a spade.


Yeah, that was my "tounge-in-cheek" point. :cheers:

I'm glad the guy was caught, but I was hoping for a non judicial "settlement".


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

They're calling the guy in custody "a person of interest".....any LEO's wanna explain this? I'm guessing by now they know if he did it or didn't.....


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

POS in office and all the race baiters are responsible for this!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

BretE said:


> They're calling the guy in custody "a person of interest".....any LEO's wanna explain this? I'm guessing by now they know if he did it or didn't.....


Mom is now saying that he was home with her when it happened. If he has gunshot residue, I wonder how she will explain that? Target practice in the living room?

If they test and he hasn't fired a gun, fine. I just think it's crazy that she assisted in catching him, and then claims that he didn't leave the house.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> Mom is now saying that he was home with her when it happened. If he has gunshot residue, I wonder how she will explain that? Target practice in the living room?
> 
> If they test and he hasn't fired a gun, fine. I just think it's crazy that she assisted in catching him, and then claims that he didn't leave the house.


That's because word got out and momma received a phone call about changing her tune is my guess.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Prayers for the officer's family. Sometimes it is unfathomable to think about the times we are living in.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

She thought she'd get the standard $5000 reward for information immediately and be all rich and chit. And then, she would change her mind and say he is innocent after she get paid. Didn't work out to well for her huh. FTN's


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Why, if they suspect him, and I'm sure they do, don't they go ahead and call him a "suspect"......never had any LEO dealings so I'm curious how this works....


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

teeroy said:


> One in custody. Can't wait to hear more details.
> 
> Deputy had two children. Gonna be sure to give my boy lots of hugs and kisses; you never know.....


Stay vigilant and be safe, I like arguing with you on here.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

do not see quanell x on tv saying anything about black guy shooting a white cop , always different when other way around .


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> do not see quanell x on tv saying anything about black guy shooting a white cop , always different when other way around .


Yep...where was Al Sharpton or other big mouth monkeys in the reporter shooting? One sided....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Cameras*



smokinguntoo said:


> His mama turned him in - now she says he was with her all night and they have the wrong guy. That doesn't make logical sense. He lives about 6-8 blocks from the scene. Pretty sure they have the right guy. We'llmeras see.
> 
> SG2


I'm sure lots of cameras from store to his house....check them all and trace his tracks back to mama's house.


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am not much of a gambler, but I bet the shooter was out on probation or parole and really deserved to be in jail for previous crimes. I think most crime is done by repeat offenders. If we have to build a lot more prisons, isn't that a lot cheaper in the long run than our current rotating door policy for criminals? Use those in jail or prison now to build more jails and prisons. When we get to the point of having empty jails, we built enough for the time being.
> 
> Everything is tied to money. I don't believe the rotating doors in prisons saves money in the long run.


Don't need more prisons to fill up with trash. Place a seniority rule in place, when the prison reaches capacity, the senior is executed to make room...


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah, that was my "tounge-in-cheek" point. :cheers:
> 
> I'm glad the guy was caught, but I was hoping for a non judicial "settlement".


I was hoping for a resisting and shot fired when they captured him.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> do not see quanell x on tv saying anything about black guy shooting a white cop , always different when other way around .


No money in it for him!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BretE said:


> They're calling the guy in custody "a person of interest".....any LEO's wanna explain this? I'm guessing by now they know if he did it or didn't.....


I and all know why they afraid to call it is what it is whether white, black, yellow, red, orange, etc... All have bad apples. PC is rather dividing the country further and you know who are driving it.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*God Bless All*

Thank You. Past and Present.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope they prosecute the mother for making a false statement, I'll bet that when you check the Alleged Perp's phone records, he was on the phone within a minute of the shooting, either with his homies or his mother.

Lots of bad guys get convicted, because cell phones give your location at the time of a call.

As far as the alleged shooter - hang him.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

:hairout::hairout::hairout: No Words....


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Had the officer had the opportunity to defend himself, the store would be looted and burnt to the ground by now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cucking Foward!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Row vs Wade said:


> Had the officer had the opportunity to defend himself, the store would be looted and burnt to the ground by now.


Exactly. That and that FN would have a street named after him by now.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

They got the right guy. I paused my tv when they showed the truck in the driveway and compared to to shot they got on camera. Same bumper, same rims and same little mud flaps. Plus how many " dark complected " drive a red extended cab ford ranger. Our tax dollars shouldn't be spent on this POS!!!


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

trophytroutman said:


> They got the right guy. I paused my tv when they showed the truck in the driveway and compared to to shot they got on camera. Same bumper, same rims and same little mud flaps. Plus how many " dark complected " drive a red extended cab ford ranger. Our tax dollars shouldn't be spent on this POS!!!


They need to throw the momma in jail too for lying.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

To bad Johnnie Cochran is worm food or he'd probably get the guy off. :sarcasm:


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Marshman said:


> I hope they prosecute the mother for making a false statement, I'll bet that when you check the Alleged Perp's phone records, he was on the phone within a minute of the shooting, either with his homies or his mother.
> 
> Lots of bad guys get convicted, because cell phones give your location at the time of a call.
> 
> As far as the alleged shooter - hang him.


Good point. My brother is a former HPD Homicide officer and now works for another law enforcement outfit. Sometimes it can take weeks to obtain those records and sometimes they can be had quite quickly. I'm sure that will be an issue to be handled.

This is just too disturbing. I worry about my brother every day. And today just happens to be his birthday!!

SG2


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

one story I am reading the brother of this brutha is saying that it's brother was at home except for when it briefly went to the store WITH IT'S MOM and then was back home again

the mom then told it to stop talking to reporters 

so I think we know why the mom is saying it was home the whole time because otherwise mom will be a part of the crime as well

hopefully mom will go for obstruction and aiding and abetting if not more


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

TexasVines said:


> one story I am reading the brother of this brutha is saying that it's brother was at home except for when it briefly went to the store WITH IT'S MOM and then was back home again
> 
> the mom then told it to stop talking to reporters
> 
> ...


If she was with him she'll be charged for murder/manslaughter as well as making false statements/obstructing justice...and deservedly so.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

tcbayman said:


> They need to throw the momma in jail too for lying.


Yes sir


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Officer-shot-in-NW-Harris-County-6472466.php

_A young man who identified himself as the person of interest's brother said he and his family were still waiting for answers. The man, who lives at the house at Pine Falls and Lake Crystal Drive with his brother and mother, said police just burst in. At this point, all he knew is it had something to do with their red truck._
_*The man said his brother got off work, then went briefly to the store with his mother.* He could not provide details because his mother ordered him to stop talking to a reporter._

if the above is true we need to push to have the mom charged with the strongest charges possible


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Why do security cameras suck so bad? You oughta be able to read the license plate in this day and age.......


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

BretE said:


> Why do security cameras suck so bad? You oughta be able to read the license plate in this day and age.......


I thought the same thing. I guess store owners just don't want to spend the money for good equipment. I would hope this event would change their way of thinking.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

This is going to continue to happen as long as the domestic terrorist cell is allowed to occupy the White House...


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Ten hours in without a confession ? In the old days a Houston phone book and a hammer confessions came quickly


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ole blueduck said:


> Ten hours in without a confession ? In the old days a Houston phone book and a hammer confessions came quickly


what was the phone book for? lol


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Scary times. I truly believe the thugs have started a war against our police and even more scary us as whites. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

roundman said:


> what was the phone book for? lol


No bruising


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

rubberducky said:


> Scary times. I truly believe the thugs have started a war against our police and even more scary us as whites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Seems like it but it won't end well for them.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

AaronB said:


> They didn't wanna say black... ya know..the media.


You hit the nail right on the head!!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> one story I am reading the brother of this brutha is saying that it's brother was at home except for when it briefly went to the store WITH IT'S MOM and then was back home again
> 
> the mom then told it to stop talking to reporters
> 
> ...


If his Mom was with him she'll be charged as an accomplice.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Two cops were shot in this same fashion last week in Louisiana, I hope this doesn't become the norm.

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

So I watched the news conference at 1pm today. It was a bit strange. No mention of having anyone in custody for questioning. 
Sherriff Hickman did mention the black lives matter and all lives matter, and added law enforcement lives matter. District Attorney made some very pointed comments. Both of them pleaded for anyone that saw what happened to come forward. It was like they know someone else is involved or someone saw it go down. For those that know the area it should have been busy at that time.
I didn't hear any media questions about the person they took in, or any questions period. Apparently HCSO PR folks told the media beforehand...no questions.
National news is reporting HCSO is looking for a suspect. 
So maybe the one with the red truck and talking mama isn't the one. Or all this is being played very close to the vest.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm in the silent majority and I support our LEO! I vow to help protect and support them anyway I can. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Still looking*



redexpress said:


> So I watched the news conference at 1pm today. It was a bit strange. No mention of having anyone in custody for questioning.
> Sherriff Hickman did mention the black lives matter and all lives matter, and added law enforcement lives matter. District Attorney made some very pointed comments. Both of them pleaded for anyone that saw what happened to come forward. It was like they know someone else is involved or someone saw it go down. For those that know the area it should have been busy at that time.
> I didn't hear any media questions about the person they took in, or any questions period. Apparently HCSO PR folks told the media beforehand...no questions.
> National news is reporting HCSO is looking for a suspect.
> So maybe the one with the red truck and talking mama isn't the one. Or all this is being played very close to the vest.


Apparently that wasn't the guy. Just read that he wasn't arrested or charged just questioned. So looks like he wasn't involved. Crazy that it's the same vehicle or very similar that close to the scene.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

redexpress said:


> So I watched the news conference at 1pm today. It was a bit strange. No mention of having anyone in custody for questioning.
> Sherriff Hickman did mention the black lives matter and all lives matter, and added law enforcement lives matter. District Attorney made some very pointed comments. Both of them pleaded for anyone that saw what happened to come forward. It was like they know someone else is involved or someone saw it go down. For those that know the area it should have been busy at that time.
> I didn't hear any media questions about the person they took in, or any questions period. Apparently HCSO PR folks told the media beforehand...no questions.
> National news is reporting HCSO is looking for a suspect.
> So maybe the one with the red truck and talking mama isn't the one. Or all this is being played very close to the vest.


Did they say anything about the woman who was with the deputy? I'm confused/intrigued by that. Supposedly according to an eyewitness a woman was there who claimed to be the officer's best friend & witnessed the shooting.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Gemini8 said:


> Did they say anything about the woman who was with the deputy? I'm confused/intrigued by that. Supposedly according to an eyewitness a woman was there who claimed to be the officer's best friend & witnessed the shooting.


I didn't hear anything about a woman. 
I was flipping through local channels thinking they would break for coverage and ended up watching Fox News Channel. But I think I caught the entire conference,
It wasn't what I was expecting.
****edit: FNC just said arrest has been made.****


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Fox says arrest made details at 4:30

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/29/sheriff-deputy-reportedly-shot-in-texas/?intcmp=hplnws

I would think it would be the same guy unless they made a stealth move to get someone else


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

TexasVines said:


> Fox says arrest made details at 4:30
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/29/sheriff-deputy-reportedly-shot-in-texas/?intcmp=hplnws
> 
> I would think it would be the same guy unless they made a stealth move to get someone else


FNC just teased update coming.....next.
Wasn't much...arrest made...more later.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Well it is the one they have had in custody all along. Now go arrest that no good excuse of a mother.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

trophytroutman said:


> Well it is the one they have had in custody all along. Now go arrest that no good excuse of a mother.


Cool profile pic!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I wonder when the riots will start.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> I wonder when the riots will start.


lets go trash the ghetto...oh wait :headknock


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Put the good trashbags in his cell .


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Police Lives Matter March September 12th at 9:00 a.m. Here is the Facebook link.
https://www.facebook.com/events/1662350760645048/1662381763975281/


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Latest headline.....

http://news.yahoo.com/death-young-black-man-virginia-prison-sparks-outrage-192700622.html


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Fox 26 says Shannon Miles a black male arrested. Gun was recovered and ballistics from gun match the gun used in the killing! Suspects mother says its not her son and threatens to kill herself!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

They got him Shannon J Miles.
Sherif's office posted wrong mug shot first time.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

http://abc13.com/news/mom-of-man-in-custody-after-deadly-ambush-my-son-is-innocent/961336/

Same guy they took into custody early this morning.


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

Lets see: red truck that matches description found in their driveway, ballistics match, and my guess is so do fingerprints (although that has not been put out publicly).

Mommas never think their kids would do such things!!

I doubt seriously the cops were going to rush to judgement on this one. They are going to make sure every I is dotted and T is crossed so their is no "out" on this one.

ALL LIVES MATTER, NOT JUST BLACK ONES!!!!!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I can't wait to hear about this feral POS MF being put to death in Huntsville. Wish I could do it myself. In my garage. No guns, no sharp objects. Just a 10 hour slow death.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> If she was with him she'll be charged for murder/manslaughter as well as making false statements/obstructing justice...and deservedly so.


Ordinarily I wouldn't ask for something like this......

But I am so sick and tired of these lying POS covering for each other.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Marshman said:


> Ordinarily I wouldn't ask for something like this......
> 
> But I am so sick and tired of these lying POS covering for each other.


Can't say I would either, but I hope they string her up too. She swore to the bible and such on camera. Even if she was not with him he would not have been acting normal, you don't just do that to someone and act normal when you get home.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Bazooka said:


> Fox 26 says Shannon Miles a black male arrested. Gun was recovered and ballistics from gun match the gun used in the killing! Suspects mother says its not her son and threatens to kill herself!


the cops should double dog dare her not to



andre3k said:


>


he waz a guh boi!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

TexasVines said:


> the cops should double dog dare her not to
> 
> he waz a guh boi!


I'd agree execpt she'll get a road named after her. :/


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

Bazooka said:


> Fox 26 says Shannon Miles a black male arrested. Gun was recovered and ballistics from gun match the gun used in the killing! Suspects mother says its not her son and threatens to kill herself!


Iâ€™d be glad to loan mom a gun.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

They all be Victims of the White man...and a Hate crime also.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Let the murderer and his mom have a knife fight to the death, in a cage, with the promise that the winner won't be prosecuted. PPV, proceeds to charity. Then, tell the winner you had your fingers crossed and set him or her on fire.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

If the mom is threatening to kill herself, I have a gun she can borrow...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Have trash bag and zip tie, will travel...


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Have trash bag and zip tie, will travel...


I can chip in some gas money....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If this wasn't a hate crime, there never has been one, but it won't be called one.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*Read this link that was already posted!!!*

Calling for the killing of white people!

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...ynching-and-hanging-of-white-people-and-cops/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

WAY early in the legal process, but I wouldn't mind being selected for the jury.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

This guy needs to be removed from our air supply quick...and mom needs life in the big house.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

What I heard and this is the short version:

The cops went to the house 3 times. First time the younger brother answers. The red truck is in the driveway. Says that his brother and mom are "out" in a different vehicle. Won't allow them in. The deputies return and knock and he won't even answer the door. They return a third time and he finally answers the door. While questioning him the mom returns in her car and gets out. One of the deputies finally sees the suspect in the darkened car and he finally gets out.

They legally search the house (not sure if that was with permission or with a warrant. They find a gun which now has been positively linked to the shooting by ballistics. It is a 40 cal. semi auto. They have also matched his prints with those found on a shell casing at the scene. He has not made an admission, but the evidence is overwhelming.

The sick part - another black male, presumably his younger brother, was with him and got out and photographed the dead officer before leaving.

SG2


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

smokinguntoo said:


> What I heard and this is the short version:
> 
> The cops went to the house 3 times. First time the younger brother answers. The red truck is in the driveway. Says that his brother and mom are "out" in a different vehicle. Won't allow them in. The deputies return and knock and he won't even answer the door. They return a third time and he finally answers the door. While questioning him the mom returns in her car and gets out. One of the deputies finally sees the suspect in the darkened car and he finally gets out.
> 
> ...


Firing squad for them all!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dridril (Jul 13, 2004)

*We need public hangings again*

Setup booths and sell hot dogs, hanburgers and cold beer
make it a party


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

dridril said:


> Setup booths and sell hot dogs, hanburgers and cold beer
> make it a party


x2 My father had a buddy in the navy that somehow ended up seeing a public hanging somewhere overseas. He said witnessing that was enough for him to never as so much throw a cigarette butt on the ground.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

JamesAggie said:


> Firing squad for them all!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I approve this message


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

JamesAggie said:


> Firing squad for them all!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I volunteer to serve in the squad sir.

I'll bring my own rifle though thanks.

And btw, charge the brother for being an accessory.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Taxpayers keep him alive 10-20 years and then the needle. Death Penalty time needs an overhaul.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

Our prayers are with his family, friends and fellow officers. 

This has gotten out of hand - if my count is correct, this is the 6th white officer killing this month (4 or 5 from blacks)! Where is the outrage from Nobama? He, his ex-AG, the governor of Missouri, the mayor and DA of Baltimore, Sharpton and Jackson - so called leaders, have basically created this black on white officer violence. They should be ashamed of themselves, and should be leading the charge to stop the violence. They are immediately on TV condemning white police on black shooting (and convicting the officers before the facts are in), but say nothing when blacks shoot white officers dead like this for absolutely no reason. They also say nothing about the increasing black on black murders. They are Insane, and quite frankly can all go to he!! !


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

markbxr400 said:


> Our prayers are with his family, friends and fellow officers.
> 
> This has gotten out of hand - if my count is correct, this is the 6th white officer killing this month (4 or 5 from blacks)! Where is the outrage from Nobama? He, his ex-AG, the governor of Missouri, the mayor and DA of Baltimore, Sharpton and Jackson - so called leaders, have basically created this black on white officer violence. They should be ashamed of themselves, and should be leading the charge to stop the violence. They are immediately on TV condemning white police on black shooting (and convicting the officers before the facts are in), but say nothing when blacks shoot white officers dead like this for absolutely no reason. They also say nothing about the increasing black on black murders. They are Insane, and quite frankly can all go to he!! !


Ashamed ? They should swing .


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

There's something bigger at play here. Nobama seems to be trying to either neuter the police forces across the nation or have so many officers quit that we don't have sufficient numbers, while he trains the National Guard for martial law. He's creating chaos across the US and across the world. He's creating an army of black anarchists. He's going after 2nd amendment rights in any way that he can. I trust him about as far as I can throw the universe. He is up to something. Maybe heading us toward total breakdown where he can institute martial law, shut down the 2016 elections and claim himself dictator? OK, I may be stretching a little far here, but he is up to something. Watch out.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The sheriff from Milwaukee just let Obama have it on fox, not that is was the fist time BUT today was epic...


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sad Story.
What ****** me off is that its not being made racist yet if the races were reversed we would be seeing protest and the word racist everywhere!
But nope when a black kills a white its just a murder.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Gemini8 said:


> x2 My father had a buddy in the navy that somehow ended up seeing a public hanging somewhere overseas. He said witnessing that was enough for him to never as so much throw a cigarette butt on the ground.





juan said:


> Taxpayers keep him alive 10-20 years and then the needle. Death Penalty time needs an overhaul.


The death penalty WAS a deterrent, and the anti-CP crowd lost the argument. So they got behind the scenes and changed it into something that was no longer a deterrent.

Now when they suggest getting rid of it, many people say, "Well, it doesn't work anyway - might as well stop doing it."


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

This is just a rumor but I was told by a good source that has a friend whom is a Louisiana State Trooper that recently pulled over a US Gov 18 wheeler that was crammed full of brand new martial law signs.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Perp just went in front of Judge Denise Collins for intial hearing. She asked him a question and he answered, "Uh huh." She said, "In this court the proper way to answer that question is "Yes Ma'am."" He said, "Yes Ma'am."


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

FTN


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^^^


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> This is just a rumor but I was told by a good source that has a friend whom is a Louisiana State Trooper that recently pulled over a US Gov 18 wheeler that was crammed full of brand new martial law signs.


 I tell you what, if they think Waco was a mess just wait till they try to disarm all of Texas.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Family just released this photo.. 










Please continue your prayers...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

JLC52315 said:


> Sad Story.
> What ****** me off is that its not being made racist yet if the races were reversed we would be seeing protest and the word racist everywhere!
> But nope when a black kills a white its just a murder.


It really doesn't matter who screams racism... The real travesty is the unavailability of the hate crime statutes in such a case: as screwed up as those are, it's exacerbated by it only applying to anti-black actions.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Details are out .The deputy was returning to his car from the store when he ran up and fired one round in the back of head , then stood over him and fired 14 more rounds into his body . .45


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

markbxr400 said:


> There's something bigger at play here. Nobama seems to be trying to either neuter the police forces across the nation or have so many officers quit that we don't have sufficient numbers, while he trains the National Guard for martial law. He's creating chaos across the US and across the world. He's creating an army of black anarchists. He's going after 2nd amendment rights in any way that he can. I trust him about as far as I can throw the universe. He is up to something.


I've been kinda feeling like this for a while myself. I remember not too long ago, think newtown, aurora etc, there were a lot of news articles professing that only LEO and military should have all these "black rifles" and para mlitary gear, including the armored vehicles. 
Then, almost as fast as you can flip a switch, everyone is calling for police to give up these guns/gear/vehicles. 
Seemed kinda perplexing and was amazing how fast opinions from our "professional, unbiased media" changed


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

JLC52315 said:


> Sad Story.
> What ****** me off is that its not being made racist yet if the races were reversed we would be seeing protest and the word racist everywhere!
> But nope when a black kills a white its just a murder.


.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

This series of pictures and the captions are absolute PROOF OF THE DIVIDE AND CONQUER AGENDA


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Steven H said:


> Hope they catch him today and they see a weapon and put about 65 shots in him to make sure he is good and dead.


Dis agree. Kill him with torture techniques.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

juan valdez said:


> I've been kinda feeling like this for a while myself. I remember not too long ago, think newtown, aurora etc, there were a lot of news articles professing that only LEO and military should have all these "black rifles" and para mlitary gear, including the armored vehicles.
> Then, almost as fast as you can flip a switch, everyone is calling for police to give up these guns/gear/vehicles.
> Seemed kinda perplexing and was amazing how fast opinions from our "professional, unbiased media" changed


That is the liberal gun control problem. They don't know what they want so they simply want all guns.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Houston Police Chief Charles McClelland says being a police officer is a thankless job and they need the support of the community, especially in light of last week's execution of Harris County Sheriff's Deputy Darren Goforth.

"*Some of the leaders that have in the past stood up very quickly when it came to police misconduct, their voices are silent,*" he told Eyewitness News in an interview Monday afternoon. "When you see someone who was callously murdered like Deputy Goforth, I don't know how you can't come forward."

http://abc13.com/964156/

====


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Very surprised we haven't heard anything from the news about the "other black guy" at the scene that got out of the red Ford truck and took a cell phone picture before leaving. Perhaps no one could identify him. They perps brother is the suspect. I think you can assume that they are attempting to link him to the crime scene. Pretty sure it was a 40, not a 45.

SG2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

If you read the story the chief is one of those spouting the "common sense gun laws" BS. There are already plenty gun laws on the books that deny nut cases and criminals access to guns but I guess they can't read, cause it ain't workin.


Brings up a good discussion, how did this scum get the 40 he killed the deputy with? Was it a legal purchase or stolen? No one has mentioned that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> If you read the story the chief is one of those spouting the "common sense gun laws" BS. There are already plenty gun laws on the books that deny nut cases and criminals access to guns but I guess they can't read, cause it ain't workin.
> 
> Brings up a good discussion, how did this scum get the 40 he killed the deputy with? Was it a legal purchase or stolen? No one has mentioned that.


Can't he go to any gun show and buy all he can pay for and haul off no matter what his past record is ??


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> If you read the story the chief is one of those spouting the "common sense gun laws" BS. There are already plenty gun laws on the books that deny nut cases and criminals access to guns but I guess they can't read, cause it ain't workin.
> 
> Brings up a good discussion, how did this scum get the 40 he killed the deputy with? Was it a legal purchase or stolen? No one has mentioned that.


Exactly. His statement below:
"There are many loopholes that we need to make some modifications to," he explained. "I support universal background checks. I support closing the gun show loophole. I support eliminating straw purchases."

UBC's are the starting point for a gun registry.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> "I support universal background checks. I support closing the gun show loophole. I support eliminating straw purchases."
> 
> UBC's are the starting point for a gun registry.


I get it. But it's so incredibly to easy to buy a gun on the street. Tommy Turd always has one for sale.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

teeroy said:


> I get it. But it's so incredibly to easy to buy a gun on the street. Tommy Turd always has one for sale.


So the ease of purchase now should burden the law abiding citizens of now and the future?


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone who would walk up and shoot an officer in the back of the head isn't likely to let background checks get in his way.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

MikeV said:


> Anyone who would walk up and shoot an officer in the back of the head isn't likely to let background checks get in his way.


Here ya go fellas. This is the answer to all the gun control BS. Murderers like this, MS 13 type gangs, etc., etc could care less about freaking background checks. The rest is just political correctness BS.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

UH-OH! The news this morning reporting that the killer once got in an altercation over a TV remote and almost beat a man to death. He was ruled mentally incompetent to stand trial. I can already see the writing on the wall.

SG2


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

smokinguntoo said:


> Very surprised we haven't heard anything from the news about the "other black guy" at the scene that got out of the red Ford truck and took a cell phone picture before leaving. Perhaps no one could identify him. They perps brother is the suspect. I think you can assume that they are attempting to link him to the crime scene. Pretty sure it was a 40, not a 45.
> 
> SG2


Haven't read that. Got a link??

--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I hope he (Shannon Obama) gets 2 needles and each are rusty, rubbed in dogchit, have a fourth of the needed dose and he suffers immense pain for several hours before they realize they needed a full dose to put the piece of worthless scum down-and I hope his lying momma watches him squirm and suffer and that she also has a long, slow and painful death-"He was at home with me"-lying beotch.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

His mother will rot in hail


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Got it second hand from a deputy that I consider reliable. It isn't carved in stone.

SG2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

smokinguntoo said:


> UH-OH! The news this morning reporting that the killer once got in an altercation over a TV remote and almost beat a man to death. He was ruled mentally incompetent to stand trial. I can already see the writing on the wall.
> 
> SG2


Yeah, mentally ill.
http://news.yahoo.com/suspect-ambush-houston-area-deputy-due-court-053849056.html

And has there been a report on where he got the gun?


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

So now its going to cost us $300,000 for 3 hots and a cot for life while he lifts weights, gets his teeth fixed and gets his law degree in jail???


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

On Time Too said:


> So now its going to cost us *$3,000,000* for 3 hots and a cot for life while he lifts weights, gets his teeth fixed and gets his law degree in jail???


Sorry. Fixed it for you.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

smokinguntoo said:


> UH-OH! The news this morning reporting that the killer once got in an altercation over a TV remote and almost beat a man to death. He was ruled mentally incompetent to stand trial. I can already see the writing on the wall.
> 
> SG2


There is more to that. He spent time in treatment & was then re-evaluated and was found competent. When the case came back to trial, the witness couldn't be found & case was dismissed.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*How sad is it . . . . .*



Gemini8 said:


> There is more to that. He spent time in treatment & was then re-evaluated and was found competent. When the case came back to trial, the witness couldn't be found & case was dismissed.


That they had enough to commit him, but not enough to convict him. :rybka:


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Wade Fisher said:


> That they had enough to commit him, but not enough to convict him. :rybka:


Yep....apparently the beating took place in a homeless shelter. It being a revolving door, the witness was gone. I'm sure there was some "twist" to his incompetancy hearing. He is just pure evil. Aside from what he did to the officer, look at him. His eyes are blank; no emotion, no soul.

I dare say defense will go for insanity as I see no other way as there is too much overwhelming evidence. And that is really screwed up. This animal needs to be put down not be locked up.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Someone may have asked but where is SJL???


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DannyMac said:


> Someone may have asked but where is SJL???


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


It is just wrong to insult the Hippo on the right.... Although I do see that hey may be related, I think the Baboons have claimed her already.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Teeth kinda the same color...


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

smokinguntoo said:


> UH-OH! The news this morning reporting that the killer once got in an altercation over a TV remote and almost beat a man to death. He was ruled mentally incompetent to stand trial. I can already see the writing on the wall.
> 
> SG2


 IMO, anybody that is mentally incompetent to be held legally accountable for their actions, needs to be locked up in the nut hut. Before they commit crimes they know they will never be punished for. I think a lot of these "mentally incompetent" rulings is a load of hogwash. Lawyers and shrinks in cahoots. I teach a lot of students who are already pretty much beyond being held accountable for their actions. Cannot be suspended for more than 10 days total per year. This excuse starts in the school system, believe me. 
Sorry for the long post. Rant over.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

jesco said:


> IMO, anybody that is mentally incompetent to be held legally accountable for their actions, needs to be locked up in the nut hut. Before they commit crimes they know they will never be punished for. I think a lot of these "mentally incompetent" rulings is a load of hogwash. Lawyers and shrinks in cahoots. I teach a lot of students who are already pretty much beyond being held accountable for their actions. Cannot be suspended for more than 10 days total per year. This excuse starts in the school system, believe me.
> Sorry for the long post. Rant over.


The school year is just starting and you're already in need of a vacation!

Good luck this year with those fine young citizens you babysit every day.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> The school year is just starting and you're already in need of a vacation!
> 
> Good luck this year with those fine young citizens you babysit every day.


LOL! Actually, it's only about 25-30 hard cases. And they give me very little grief. I run a very structured classroom with zero down time. I keep them actively engaged in learning at all times. It's what happens when they leave my room that is worrisome. The other 130 students I teach are mostly ESL students, and they are by far the best kids in our district.

Sorry for the hijack. It's just that I see this "mentally incompetent" hogwash from it's inception early in some these guys lives. They have never been held accountable for their actions. It is prevented by law. And then they become adults who sure know how to play the system. Can't be expected to follow society's rules? Then you shouldn't be living in society.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

I just don't understand this violence, it keeps happening. I'm thoroughly convinced it's because we let it happen. I'm beyond sick of it, potential criminals see so many others get away with it because the system has become to soft to stop it. I can't understand this. This pos took a life insane or not, swift trial and afterwards there's no goin back to the jail.....maybe if more situations were handled like that there would be less of them?


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*i'm ashamed*



Blk Jck 224 said:


>


I am ashamed to live so close to a city that would elect either of these to office.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Suspects Brother Photographed the Dead Deputy*



smokinguntoo said:


> What I heard and this is the short version:
> 
> The cops went to the house 3 times. First time the younger brother answers. The red truck is in the driveway. Says that his brother and mom are "out" in a different vehicle. Won't allow them in. The deputies return and knock and he won't even answer the door. They return a third time and he finally answers the door. While questioning him the mom returns in her car and gets out. One of the deputies finally sees the suspect in the darkened car and he finally gets out.
> 
> ...


Just saw this on the news. Why did it take so long to admit that his brother photographed the dead officer? They knew this from day one. I have an idea, but it is just a guess.

http://www.khou.com/story/news/local/2015/10/09/police-suspects-brother-photographed-goforth-muder-scene/73701266/

SG2


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm afraid this whole case is going to turn real ugly before all is said & done, especially in light of other twists it has taken.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Seems weird that they could seize the camera. Is that common practice to seize property that doesn't belong to somebody not charged with any criminal activity or that was used in a criminal act?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bozo said:


> Seems weird that they could seize the camera. Is that common practice to seize property that doesn't belong to somebody not charged with any criminal activity or that was used in a criminal act?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes. It is considered evidence.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bozo said:


> Seems weird that they could seize the camera. Is that common practice to seize property that doesn't belong to somebody not charged with any criminal activity or that was used in a criminal act?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Not if they think something can be used for evidence. There has been so much come out of this already, I'm sure both sides are trying to cover all bases. No different that obtaining phone records.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Gemini8 said:


> I'm afraid this whole case is going to turn real ugly before all is said & done, especially in light of other twists it has taken.


You mean the young lady involved and all of her activities.

--------------

It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Yes. It is considered evidence.


But he was there doing that an hour and a half afterward. Certainly the police had an opportunity to take their own pictures by then. That would be like them seizing the media's cameras. Just seems unnecessary and an attempt to hide the guys girlfriend being there or something else like that more than for evidence.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

surf_ox said:


> You mean the young lady involved and all of her activities.
> 
> --------------
> 
> It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


Yes & including the investigator who has now come forward admitting consensual activities with her. It's a shame that this has become the focus of the case instead of the thug who pulled the trigger.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bozo said:


> But he was there doing that an hour and a half afterward. Certainly the police had an opportunity to take their own pictures by then. That would be like them seizing the media's cameras. Just seems unnecessary and an attempt to hide the guys girlfriend being there or something else like that more than for evidence.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


They will get media photos & videos if they think it can be helpful.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bozo said:


> But he was there doing that an hour and a half afterward. Certainly the police had an opportunity to take their own pictures by then. That would be like them seizing the media's cameras. Just seems unnecessary and an attempt to hide the guys girlfriend being there or something else like that more than for evidence.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Sounds reasonable to me; once they figured out he had more to do with this than being a casual bystander looking to make a buck on YouTube, that they would take the camera/phone/whatever to see what else maybe on there before the first cop responded to the call.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

So now we know that the shooter spilled the beans to his brother at least after the shooting. If not before. My guess is they might have become suspicious at the scene and followed him home from his photographic expedition and saw the shooter's truck, which they had in the video from the scene. They never have fully explained how they found it. That would better explain why they went to the house 3 different times.

As for the lady involved with both Deputy Goforth and the case investigator, she's sure clouded the water. Wonder if she's a sheriff's/LEO groupie. I used to live across the street from one. Cop cars there day and night. Any LEO's want to comment on that?

SG2


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes but the chain of evidence will make anything on it hard to be admissible. Since the police had already served one search warrant on the property to find the gun it would be easy for the defense to say that anything found on the digital media could have been manipulated by investigators during that warrant and then come back to get it using the new warrant for the camera. Basically it is useless data.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bozo said:


> Yes but the chain of evidence will make anything on it hard to be admissible. Since the police had already served one search warrant on the property to find the gun it would be easy for the defense to say that anything found on the digital media could have been manipulated by investigators during that warrant and then come back to get it using the new warrant for the camera. Basically it is useless data.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


. It doesn't have to be admissible to be useful. If something on there points them in the right direction to find something else incriminating and admissible, it's most definitely useful.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

OK. I can see that, but holding the camera makes no sense. All the potential evidence or clues would be on the media card not the camera. But I guess until it is proven inadmissible in court they keep it just in case the defense is incompetent in getting it thrown out.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably just a little bit of the cops' penchant for just taking anything and everything, then letting the prosecutors sort out admissibility or pertinence, too..


----------

